

The Tyranny of the Queen Bee - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323884304578328271526080496.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
Evenjos
Hmm, it might be a sausage-fest in here, since this article didn't garner a
single comment in 9 hours.

It's not stating anything new or startling. But it hits home for me, since
I've experienced a queen bee boss.

------
gordaco
I wonder if the article is subtly trying to blame the glass ceiling on the few
women that got past it. Or maybe I'm being too evil-minded and end up
perceiving bias where there isn't.

------
cafard
Men don't pull this stuff on other men?

~~~
Evenjos
The article points out that bad male bosses don't specifically target men for
their bullying. They're more equal-opportunity when they belittle their
employees or take credit for their work. A bad female boss will (according to
the article) aim her bullying at a female employee 90% of the time.

